# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  Empowering EX Abilities

## Morof Stonehands

Is there a way to empower Extraordinary abilities? I see options for SU and SP. Or perhaps just adding flat numbers to rolled dice on EX abilities?

System is 3.5 with all books/web/magazine content.

----------


## loky1109

I searched for the same and couldn't find.

----------


## ShurikVch

Which, exactly, EX we're speaking of?

(If ToB maneuvers - then I nave nothing on it)

----------


## Gruftzwerg

As far as I know there is no overall boost option for EX abilities.

But some specific options are there (e.g Venomfire for Poison; a bunch of things boost Sneak Attacks;..).

So, if you can narrow it down to which EX abilities you wanna use/improve, there might be some specific options for that.

----------


## Morof Stonehands

Happened to be looking at the Chaos Monk from dragon 335, their flailing strike is EX. Was hoping to find a way to boost the attacks given through some like Empower EX ability or another method of adding a flat bonus to the next unspecified die roll.

----------


## ShurikVch

Invest in all those "roll twice, take the best" or/and "+die" abilities?
(Just not the "roll twice, take the second - even if it's worse"!)

----------


## pabelfly

Since it's a Chaos Monk you can go with Barbarian and Whirling Frenzy to add an attack to your attack routine, if that's what you're looking to do.

----------


## Morof Stonehands

> Invest in all those "roll twice, take the best" or/and "+die" abilities?
> (Just not the "roll twice, take the second - even if it's worse"!)


What are some that would work for this, because a lot I see are for specific for saves attacks etc

----------


## loky1109

> Happened to be looking at the Chaos Monk from dragon 335, their flailing strike is EX. Was hoping to find a way to boost the attacks given through some like Empower EX ability or another method of adding a flat bonus to the next unspecified die roll.


Action Points maybe?

----------


## ShurikVch

> What are some that would work for this, because a lot I see are for specific for saves attacks etc


There are some - but, unfortunately, almost all of my examples are 1/day:

PrC:
Chaotician 5 (_Planar Handbook_) - Destiny's Arbiter
Fatespinner 4 (_Complete Arcane_) - Resist Fate
Kishi Charger 9 (_Oriental Adventures_) - Dancing with the Fortunes
Visionary Seeker 8 (_Planar Handbook_) - Trick Fate
Zerth Cenobite 1 (_Dragon_ #281) - Sense Fate

Domains:
Fortune (_Oriental Adventures_)
Luck
Luck (for Paladins, Dragon #328)

Items:
Luck Blade
Mantle of Second Chances (_Magic Item Compendium_); 12,000 gp
Phaant's Luckstone (_Ghostwalk_); 1,000 gp; except it's not 1/day, but 1/use (may be expensive, but also - you can carry multiple)

Spells:
_Alter Fortune_ (_Player's Handbook II_; Bard/Cleric/Druid/Sorcerer/Wizard 3): target creature rerolls any die roll it just made; as immediate action; 200 XP

Races:
Chaos Gnome (_Races of Stone_) - Luck of Chaos

----------


## bean illus

> Spells:
> _Alter Fortune_ (_Player's Handbook II_; Bard/Cleric/Druid/Sorcerer/Wizard 3): target creature rerolls any die roll it just made; as immediate action; 200 XP


Favored soul 2/ Sorcerer 1/ Mystic Theurge 8/ Chameleon 7

 ... can cast Alter Fortune ... 39 times per day (with Versatile Spellcaster)?

For some reason that sounds hilarious to me. Casts 5ths in all classes, so you would also have a few other abilities.

Yeah, I know that isn't what was asked. Srry

----------


## Thunder999

If an average day has 4 CR=APL fights then you would actually be losing 2400xp per day at level 18 with that build.

----------


## Gruftzwerg

> Happened to be looking at the Chaos Monk from dragon 335, their flailing strike is EX. Was hoping to find a way to boost the attacks given through some like Empower EX ability or another method of adding a flat bonus to the next unspecified die roll.


A cheesy approach to maximize the amount of attacks on a chaos monk:

Ingredients:
1) be a Dragonwrought Kobolt - Chaos Monk (who would have thought that^^)
2) go for the TWF feat chain
3) Increase DEX to 25 somehow
4) pick up perfect TWF (epic) as a pre-epic "dragon" (cheesy but RAW, dunno if your DM will allow it ^^)

Now you can make the same amount of offhand attacks as with your mainhand.

and while we are at it, as Kobold you have claws and thus also qualify for Beast Strike if you want the lil extra dmg. Scales very good with the Sizing enchantment (on a Necklace of Natural Attacks). Go up to colossal size (-8 to hit) against low AC targets.

----------


## Morof Stonehands

> There are some - but, unfortunately, almost all of my examples are 1/day:
> 
> PrC:
> Chaotician 5 (_Planar Handbook_) - Destiny's Arbiter
> Fatespinner 4 (_Complete Arcane_) - Resist Fate
> Kishi Charger 9 (_Oriental Adventures_) - Dancing with the Fortunes
> Visionary Seeker 8 (_Planar Handbook_) - Trick Fate
> Zerth Cenobite 1 (_Dragon_ #281) - Sense Fate
> 
> ...


These are great thanks!

----------


## bean illus

> Favored Soul 2/ Sorcerer 1/ Mystic Theurge 8/ Chameleon 7
> 
>  ... can cast Alter Fortune ... 39 times per day (with Versatile Spellcaster)?
> 
> For some reason that sounds hilarious to me. Casts 5ths in all classes, so you would also have a few other abilities.
> 
> Yeah, I know that isn't what was asked. Sry





> If an average day has 4 CR=APL fights then you would actually be losing 2400xp per day at level 18 with that build.


Well I wasn't implying that it was mandatory to cast _only_ that spell_ every_ day. But thanks for pointing out that Alter Fortune could be cast nearly every round (i still think that's hilarious).

----------

